# looking for kangertech tank base



## morras (31/3/16)

Hi

Saw n base , the part where the coil screws into on sale for 75 but for the life of me I cant remeber which supplier.


----------



## blujeenz (31/3/16)

VapeMob https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/replacement-kanger-airflow-control-base/


----------



## morras (31/3/16)

blujeenz said:


> VapeMob https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/replacement-kanger-airflow-control-base/


Just checked the site , no stock !

Anyone else ?


----------

